# Prepped for the end of work?



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Watched this today, its long so I suggest downloading and watching at an increased speed.






Premise is that (if the world wasn't run by bankers) we will soon see the end of work and there will be VERY few jobs - and (if the world wasn't run by bankers) that isn't a bad thing.

THoughts? I don't know anything about the producers and their overall agenda but I did really like the video and see it as 'a light at the end of the tunnel' kind of deal.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry NJ I haven't had a chance to try and watch a few hour video, though I may try, and I'll go off your comment about bankers. I'm not sure where that is heading but its intriguing enough to get me to download and try to watch later. I do think, while I didn't like the bank bail out in 2008/9 that if it had not happened "SHTF" probably would have happened. Hence I don't think it was really a bad thing. Since I'm pretty sure SHTF will be a very bad thing. 

As I've noted around here I closed my business in August of 09 and had no work. I gave myself a job of downsizing, selling anything that wasn't nailed down or prepper essential, and learning to eat without buying food as much as possible. That later task is now nearly complete and I don't pay for food unless its something I want, but needs can be met with out buying anything today thanks to gardens, trees and wild animals. (I do still like beef over antelope and deer so I do still spend money on it quite often). That wasn't the retirement I envisioned. Meaning beyond work.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Sorry NJ I haven't had a chance to try and watch a few hour video, though I may try, and I'll go off your comment about bankers. I'm not sure where that is heading but its intriguing enough to get me to download and try to watch later. I do think, while I didn't like the bank bail out in 2008/9 that if it had not happened "SHTF" probably would have happened. Hence I don't think it was really a bad thing. Since I'm pretty sure SHTF will be a very bad thing.
> 
> As I've noted around here I closed my business in August of 09 and had no work. I gave myself a job of downsizing, selling anything that wasn't nailed down or prepper essential, and learning to eat without buying food as much as possible. That later task is now nearly complete and I don't pay for food unless its something I want, but needs can be met with out buying anything today thanks to gardens, trees and wild animals. (I do still like beef over antelope and deer so I do still spend money on it quite often). That wasn't the retirement I envisioned. Meaning beyond work.


THe banker part is my own addition, and why I'm not quite as optimistic as them. They are too idealistic in the movie although what they present SHOULD be what is happening.

To sum it up they show, quite correctly, how jobs are and have been disappearing for as long as most of us have been alive. Automation, machines and computers are fast replacing the need for the vast majority of labor and can/will soon even make near slave labor in china defunct. Then they paint some pretty pictures of how great the world will be, pretty accurate to what could happen but I think there might be too much grift in the system to allow it to happen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Robots don't work for free. They require power - lots of power. You have "training" expenses, maintenance and repair costs and most have a limited life expectancy so you have to factor in replacement cost.
They are over all slightly more expensive than people but they work longer hours and as long as it lasts they are able to the same job, in the same way, at speeds above the people it replaces. On the down side they cannot adapt to changes at all. If a product comes down the line out of position they just do what they do not caring that the end product is crap where people can adapt and turn out a good product even if the line is out of position.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to compare the theory you present (politely of course) to the peak oil theory. I tend to disagree with the peak oil people in that we seem to always find more. In fact its quite possible we have not discovered all of the oil in the world yet but they seem convinced that we are going to someday run out - I suspect we might but its also quite possible we may move past oil before that happens. As electricity (which is renewable) begins to take a heavier burden on (heating, vehicle movement, etc) its possible we could most past oil in a few generations. I sense the same thing with labor. I don't think we'll every be out of jobs because technology often creates new one's. I have friends who own a McDonald's franchise, and its a fact they have an IPAD ap ready to replace the order takers at the counter. There is no doubt about it, but the robots aren't ready to make the mcnuggets - yet - but it could happen. And yet the robots are not cleaning the lobby - yet - but it could happen. (Yes I read the nifty new housecleaner robot device schedule for release next year - should be cool for those that can afford it and are lazy). Even if they did manage to make a robotic unmanned McDonalds someone still is going to build it, someone is going design it, maintain it, health dept inspect it, TAX IT (OMG LETS NOT FORGET TAXING IT). I tend to have this same opinion about the NSA snooping and lack of privacy - I'm counting on our private enterprise, apple/google/ibm/whoever we haven't heard of yet, to invent the next greatest thing - to give us back our privacy.



Nathan Jefferson said:


> THe banker part is my own addition, and why I'm not quite as optimistic as them. They are too idealistic in the movie although what they present SHOULD be what is happening.
> 
> To sum it up they show, quite correctly, how jobs are and have been disappearing for as long as most of us have been alive. Automation, machines and computers are fast replacing the need for the vast majority of labor and can/will soon even make near slave labor in china defunct. Then they paint some pretty pictures of how great the world will be, pretty accurate to what could happen but I think there might be too much grift in the system to allow it to happen.


----------

